# More Rangers woe...



## Crawfy (May 8, 2012)

Preffered bidder Miller walks away after one look at the books ( I dont buy the banners and emails smoescreen story)

Dulph & Phelps have "lined up" three new bidders in a matter of hours ?

What next ? Lord Lucan prances down Copland Rd on the back of a unicorn??

You couldnt make it up

Sad times for all


----------



## chris661 (May 8, 2012)

Crawfy said:



			Preffered bidder Miller walks away after one look at the books ( I dont buy the banners and emails smoescreen story)

Dulph & Phelps have "lined up" three new bidders in a matter of hours ?

What next ? Lord Lucan prances down Copland Rd on the back of a unicorn??

You couldnt make it up

Sad times for all
		
Click to expand...

Bollox its sad times for all. Time to let the institution die.


----------



## Dodger (May 8, 2012)

He was never,ever going to be anything other than a preferred bidder.Was never going to get past that stage.

And there are no other parties waiting in the wings,a futile attempt to get the skint Blue Knights to up their money.

Rangers as we know them will play their last ever game on Sunday.

I would have posted all this a lot earlier but I couldn't see the screen for tears of laughter.:smirk:

The writing is on the wall now,I doubt the news could be any worse for the Huns if they were all told to go out and buy a bar of soap...


----------



## Crawfy (May 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Bollox its sad times for all. Time to let the institution die.
		
Click to expand...

I was being sarcastic Chris....I thought that my type of putter may have been a clue

I had all streams of multimedia open last night alog with my popcorn to watch the circus..

I had finished all my jelly & Ice-cream at the weekend.


----------



## Val (May 9, 2012)

We don't do walking away - at least untill we see the accounts.

:rofl:


----------



## SS2 (May 9, 2012)

Duff and Phelps couldn't get laid at a nymphomaniacs' convention in a bed showroom next to a free brewery. Seriously, these guys take Â£6,000 a day in fees for almost 3 months now and the feckin' Chuckle Brothers could have done a better job.

What happens now is anyone's guess. Probably lots of arguing and fees being paid to administrators, lawyers, QCs, accountants, agents.... A sad time for the whole of Scottish football.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 9, 2012)

Not so sure that it is a sad time of the 'little' teams [as Rangers fans used to call the solvent clubs.] The thousands of 'religeous' Rangers fans who are bussed in from overseas will hopefully be lost to Scottish football, they were never really interested in the game.
 I feel really sorry for the genuine Gers fans.
We just need to get rid of the other slightly less Ugly Sister and we could have a scaled down league that is more fitting to present day Scotland.
If Celtic decide to stay in Scotland they will automatically scale down their spending and expectations as they could probably win the league with their second X1.


----------



## thecraw (May 9, 2012)

I find it strange the amount of Celtic fans gloating as their club will be greatly effected. Loss of TV revenue, less fans etc.

That said, Scottish fitba will/ would be better off without both the Old Farm.


----------



## Dodger (May 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I find it strange the amount of Celtic fans gloating as their club will be greatly effected. Loss of TV revenue, less fans etc.

That said, Scottish fitba will/ would be better off without both the Old Farm.
		
Click to expand...

I find it astonishing how deluded many are in thinking the Scottish Football would be in a healthier state without the OF....clueless springs to mind.

It puzzles me how Celtic would be greatly effected yet you feel the rest would prosper...

In reality I am under no illusions that losing the Huns would be detrimental to not just Celtic by the whole of the game but I am of the opinion that they will be around in some shape next season so will enjoy laughing at the shamble they are while it lasts.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I find it strange the amount of Celtic fans gloating as their club will be greatly effected. Loss of TV revenue, less fans etc.

That said, Scottish fitba will/ would be better off without both the Old Farm.
		
Click to expand...

We (Celtic fans) gloat because we went through it in 1994 and got no sympathy and the teddy bears did exactly the same gloating as we are doing now. As for Scottish football being better off withouth the OF, pull the other one the SPL without the OF would be like a welsh or irish league. All the money would go as SKY only want the rights to the Old Firm games and that is how the other teams have been riding on the coat tails of us for so long. We played Peterhead earlier in the year and that sets them up for the next 5 years just the same as when Rangers played Arbroath, the other clubs might dislike us but they would flounder without us.


----------



## thecraw (May 9, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			We (Celtic fans) gloat because we went through it in 1994 and got no sympathy and the teddy bears did exactly the same gloating as we are doing now. As for Scottish football being better off withouth the OF, pull the other one the SPL without the OF would be like a welsh or irish league. All the money would go as SKY only want the rights to the Old Firm games and that is how the other teams have been riding on the coat tails of us for so long. We played Peterhead earlier in the year and that sets them up for the next 5 years just the same as when Rangers played Arbroath, the other clubs might dislike us but they would flounder without us.
		
Click to expand...

Ignorant old firm pish. Celtic will be hurt more than any other team in Scotland with Rangers demise. Fact.


----------



## Val (May 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Ignorant old firm pish. Celtic will be hurt more than any other team in Scotland with Rangers demise. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, Celtic do not need Rangers to make money.

Your only raging cause your overtime will get cut


----------



## Crawfy (May 9, 2012)

Haven't heard an answer to this as yet - any thoughts ?

So the wagons are circling on the "Keep RFC in teh SPL" due to teh SKY deal - so what happens if ..

1) RFC stay in SPL, and due to losing all the players that they cannot afford and being only able to field a youth team, they miss the top 6 split. There would be no 4th OF game. What happens to the SKY deal then ??

2) RFC stay in the SPL and "worse" than above, the get relegated. Will this be "allowed" and yet again, what happens to the SKY deal ??

Thoughts ?

Nobody is too big to fail....


----------



## thecraw (May 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Not a chance, Celtic do not need Rangers to make money.

Your only raging cause your overtime will get cut 

Click to expand...

My what?


----------



## Val (May 9, 2012)

I find it all hilarious TBH and couldn't give a monkeys what happens to them.


----------



## Val (May 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			My what?
		
Click to expand...

Has it been a while pal?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Not a chance, Celtic do not need Rangers to make money.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic stuck as eternal champions of a one horse SPL will go into decline. Dropping revenues, increasingly hard to get through preliminary rounds in Europe, struggling to attract even the second rate players they can get at the moment.

They'll survive, for sure, but a shadow of what they are now and what they were before. 

Unless they can leverage Rangers demise to get themselves into the English league. Which I'm sure Peter Lawell is already working on.....

Or unless something is done to fill the void left in the SPL by Rangers.... and sparing Dunfermline from the drop won't do it. Could any of the other "top six" step up to be serious contenders? Personally, I doubt it.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Ignorant old firm pish. Celtic will be hurt more than any other team in Scotland with Rangers demise. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

I do not say i want Rangers to die, only enjoying the gloating.


----------



## Val (May 9, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Celtic stuck as eternal champions of a one horse SPL will go into decline. Dropping revenues, increasingly hard to get through preliminary rounds in Europe, struggling to attract even the second rate players they can get at the moment.

They'll survive, for sure, but a shadow of what they are now and what they were before. 

Unless they can leverage Rangers demise to get themselves into the English league. Which I'm sure Peter Lawell is already working on.....

Or unless something is done to fill the void left in the SPL by Rangers.... and sparing Dunfermline from the drop won't do it. Could any of the other "top six" step up to be serious contenders? Personally, I doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic will prosper, Rangers won a one horse league for the best part of 10 years and did ok, Lyon the very same in France.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Celtic will prosper, *Rangers won a one horse league for the best part of 10 years and did ok*, Lyon the very same in France.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm.....


----------



## Val (May 9, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hmmm.....
		
Click to expand...

Did they get to the equivalent of a CL semi final?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 9, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Did they get to the equivalent of a CL semi final?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. My point was that they buggered themselves financially chasing the European dream and we now see the result.


----------



## DCB (May 9, 2012)

And there was me thinking this was about the death throes of a leading Scottish club. It is in fact turning into the start of the end for Scottish football in general. We can kiss goodby to any serious tv money as the  SPl will not be worth watching. Take that out of the equation and you'll see  a serious decimation of budgets across the board in Scottish football. We'll lose all our good young player to England or abroad as they'll have the chance of better money virtually anywhere else in Europe ( maybe Greece as an exception) Our European rating will slide very quickly and before  long crowds will drop off to unsustainable levels.

Look on the bright side though.... maybe more people will join golf clubs instead of forking out silly season ticket prices to watch their teams get gubbed by the OF


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 9, 2012)

Always look on the bright side...........

No one has mentioned the savings the 'little' clubs will make by not having to try to compete with the OF.
This would probably balance out any loss of TV money.

Anyway....when Sky goes belly up they will all be in the poo.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 9, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Anyway....when Sky goes belly up they will all be in the poo.
		
Click to expand...

When's that due to happen? And what's the thought process behind it?


----------



## Dodger (May 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Ignorant old firm pish. Celtic will be hurt more than any other team in Scotland with Rangers demise. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

Oh,so now as well as Celtic other teams WILL be hurt will they?

Slight change in stance there Craw?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

Looking from the outside in:-

Surely Celtic fans, even with years of European batterings, still hold out the tiniest hope of being reasonably competitive in Europe. If Rangers go, this will never happen, as in the next 2-3 years there will be hardly any TV money. They will have less of a profile, so wont attract the same foreign players that they have in the past.
The co-efficients within 5 years for Scottish football will suffer even more, possibly panning out in Scotland losing a Champions league place, and losing some Europa league places.

Gates will slump, possibly to less than 30,000 as the league will be won by Xmas most seasons. The game will become a sham due to one team winning at least 2 trophies every season (Celtic).

On the other hand, Celtic may be invited to join the EPL and everything will be rosy in the garden.

The way football's going, the owners of the Aviva/Dublin city council/mega millionaire from Ireland buy Celtic as a franchise in the EPL and move them to Dublin.


----------



## Val (May 9, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes. My point was that they buggered themselves financially chasing the European dream and we now see the result.
		
Click to expand...

Their financial downfall began when Minty sanctioned Â£11m for Flo to try and keep up with an improving Celtic team


----------



## Dodger (May 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Looking from the outside in:-

Surely Celtic fans, even with years of European batterings, still hold out the tiniest hope of being reasonably competitive in Europe. If Rangers go, this will never happen, as in the next 2-3 years there will be hardly any TV money. They will have less of a profile, so wont attract the same foreign players that they have in the past.
The co-efficients within 5 years for Scottish football will suffer even more, possibly panning out in Scotland losing a Champions league place, and losing some Europa league places.

Gates will slump, possibly to less than 30,000 as the league will be won by Xmas most seasons. The game will become a sham due to one team winning at least 2 trophies every season (Celtic).

On the other hand, Celtic may be invited to join the EPL and everything will be rosy in the garden.
*
The way football's going, the owners of the Aviva/Dublin city council/mega millionaire from Ireland buy Celtic as a franchise in the EPL and move them to Dublin*.
		
Click to expand...

Where do people dream up such pish?:rofl:


----------



## Val (May 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Looking from the outside in:-

Surely Celtic fans, even with years of European batterings, still hold out the tiniest hope of being reasonably competitive in Europe. If Rangers go, this will never happen, as in the next 2-3 years there will be hardly any TV money. They will have less of a profile, so wont attract the same foreign players that they have in the past.
The co-efficients within 5 years for Scottish football will suffer even more, possibly panning out in Scotland losing a Champions league place, and losing some Europa league places.

Gates will slump, possibly to less than 30,000 as the league will be won by Xmas most seasons. The game will become a sham due to one team winning at least 2 trophies every season (Celtic).

On the other hand, Celtic may be invited to join the EPL and everything will be rosy in the garden.

The way football's going, the owners of the Aviva/Dublin city council/mega millionaire from Ireland buy Celtic as a franchise in the EPL and move them to Dublin.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic get pennies in TV money from the SPL, in fact they could get more for 1 game in Europe against a team from any of Europes big leagues.

Celtic are reported to get Â£1.5m in TV money


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Where do people dream up such pish?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The last bit was a joke really. However, look at MK dons. Absolutely prevalent in the US of A.

Scratch that, Berwick upon Tweed city council/Berwick upon Tweed multi-millionaire builds Celtic a new ground (out by that fort place) and Celtic move there, so gaining them access to the English leagues.

Newcastle object, but Celtic win on appeal.

You heard it here first.....


----------



## Dodger (May 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			The last bit was a joke really. However, look at MK dons. Absolutely prevalent in the US of A.

Scratch that, Berwick upon Tweed city council/Berwick upon Tweed multi-millionaire builds Celtic a new ground (out by that fort place) and Celtic move there, so gaining them access to the English leagues.

Newcastle object, but Celtic win on appeal.

You heard it here first.....
		
Click to expand...

Fort place?

I await it happening,sadly I don't see it happening within my lifetime.....I have better things to spend my money on.


----------



## Naybrains (May 9, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Fort place?

I await it happening,sadly I don't see it happening within my lifetime.....I have better things to spend my money on.

Click to expand...

They could ground share with the Wee Gers?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Berwick upon Tweed city council/Berwick upon Tweed multi-millionaire builds Celtic a new ground (out by that fort place) and Celtic move there, so gaining them access to the English leagues.
		
Click to expand...

Already a team there.... and it plays in the Scottish league.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Fort place?

I await it happening,sadly I don't see it happening within my lifetime.....I have better things to spend my money on.

Click to expand...

There is a big bastion/fort place down by the waterfront in Berwick, ok its not battersea power station, but it could do as a new ground for Celtic. Have you never sampled the delights of Berwick?

FD - I know Berwick are in the Scottish league, but nothing to stop them coming back.

I very much doubt any of them happening in several lifetimes, but the way footy is going, wouldn't rule Celtic moving leagues or even cities.


----------



## DCB (May 9, 2012)

bet the Board at Ayr United are sitting back saying to themselves 'That could be us if we'd let yon Murray bloke buy us out in '88. Aye, he could have run us into the ground and there'd be no European football on display at Somerset Parknext season'

wait a minute... Ayr, European Football, three words that just don't go together in the one sentence


----------



## bladeplayer (May 9, 2012)

Genuine questions here,  not stirring, so nobody think i am please ... say Rangers do fold up or diminish in a major way ,,

(1) I can see Celtic needing to enter the EPL financialy , but would the club & the fans want to ??? realy ?
(2) would the EPL want them & if so why ? 
(3) What would they bring to the EPL soccer wise ? top 6 ? dont think so ? mid table ? annual relegation strugglers ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Genuine questions here,  not stirring, so nobody think i am please ... say Rangers do fold up or diminish in a major way ,,

(1) I can see Celtic needing to enter the EPL financialy , but would the club & the fans want to ??? realy ?
(2) would the EPL want them & if so why ? 
(3) What would they bring to the EPL soccer wise ? top 6 ? dont think so ? mid table ? annual relegation strugglers ?
		
Click to expand...

I would have Scottish teams in the English leagues, all of them that wanted to come, not just the old firm.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I would have Scottish teams in the English leagues, all of them that wanted to come, not just the old firm.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point , a Brittish league .. 
Would Hearts , Motherwell etc be prem teams tho ? would fans of the english teams travel to cally  or hibs for a league 1 game etc .. ? would any of the teams outside the old firm benifit from this  ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Fair point , a Brittish league .. 
Would Hearts , Motherwell etc be prem teams tho ? would fans of the english teams travel to cally  or hibs for a league 1 game etc .. ? would any of the teams outside the old firm benifit from this  ?
		
Click to expand...

Why not, do you think if Aberdeen/Hearts/Hibs/Dundee United were in the championship/ league one they wouldn't have enjoyed new trips to Leeds, Newcastle, Sunderland, Man city over the last 20 years. One may even get in the prem. Surely better than a twentieth trip to Dundee/Motherwell again.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why not, do you think if Aberdeen/Hearts/Hibs/Dundee United were in the championship/ league one they wouldn't have enjoyed new trips to Leeds, Newcastle, Sunderland, Man city over the last 20 years. One may even get in the prem. Surely better than a twentieth trip to Dundee/Motherwell again.
		
Click to expand...

Definatly better than the twentieth trip scenario yes, without a doubt ,  ..  im just curious , would they get more supporters traveling from down south or would it be the same as they are currently ? would the clubs actualy benifit more financialy to the  degree that  it would be worth doing it tho ?  ie will there still only be say 800-1000 away fans , or would it double , tripple etc .. could you see 3000 leeds fans trecking to somewhere in north scotland for a regular league game .. (figures are for conversatin sake , by no means accurate)


----------



## BROOKIE (May 9, 2012)

I'd love to see Rangers start up again in the english league,bring the other lads down as well,I dont think Celtic need anyone to get by,the seem to be doing okay as things are now,Rangers  are a bit like Leeds,they broke the bank for european glory and its cost them big time..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 9, 2012)

In the 1990's two bus loads of Swindon dwelling Celtic fans would make the trip to Parkhead for the home games.
Rangers and Celtic have a bigger fan base in England than the likes of QPR and Norwich.


----------



## Val (May 9, 2012)

BROOKIE said:



			I'd love to see Rangers start up again in the english league,bring the other lads down as well,I dont think Celtic need anyone to get by,the seem to be doing okay as things are now,Rangers  are a bit like Leeds,they broke the bank for european glory and its cost them big time..
		
Click to expand...

But they don't seem to be willing to accept the penalties LUFC got though


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Definatly better than the twentieth trip scenario yes, without a doubt ,  ..  im just curious , would they get more supporters traveling from down south or would it be the same as they are currently ? would the clubs actualy benifit more financialy to the  degree that  it would be worth doing it tho ?  ie will there still only be say 800-1000 away fans , or would it double , tripple etc .. could you see 3000 leeds fans trecking to somewhere in north scotland for a regular league game .. (figures are for conversatin sake , by no means accurate)
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought so. Ok Exeter to Aberdeen would be a hard one and others I'm sure. The first few years would have novelty value, but most places from Birmingham to Dundee can be covered within 6 hours (same as Liverpool to Norwich now). Dont you think Hibs gates would improve if they were playing Barnsley, Leeds, PNE once a season, and imagine if they were going for division one/championship league or play offs with 3-4 games to go. Nowadays, they have no chance of any league glory, only a cup run (or final this year).

As someone who has been to hundreds of away matches, I love going to new grounds. I stopped going to London games when we got back in Europe, as I'd been to Spurs 6-7 times and I'd rather go to Auxerre away, than to London again. In Scotland you go to each away ground twice a season, so Hibee fans may have been to Motherwell away 40 times in 20 years, boring as hell. They may have been to only 20-30 different grounds in over 20 years. If they had spent it in the champiosnhip/div 1 they probably would have got 60 different grounds, not including cup games.

I also think that they should start by making ths Carling/Cis cup a British or Anglo-Scottish cup for a start, see how that gets on. It might raise it's profile a bit also. Would it be a mickey-moose cup then?


----------



## jpenno (May 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd have thought so. Ok Exeter to Aberdeen would be a hard one and others I'm sure. The first few years would have novelty value, but most places from Birmingham to Dundee can be covered within 6 hours (same as Liverpool to Norwich now). Dont you think Hibs gates would improve if they were playing Barnsley, Leeds, PNE once a season, and imagine if they were going for division one/championship league or play offs with 3-4 games to go. Nowadays, they have no chance of any league glory, only a cup run (or final this year).

As someone who has been to hundreds of away matches, I love going to new grounds. I stopped going to London games when we got back in Europe, as I'd been to Spurs 6-7 times and I'd rather go to Auxerre away, than to London again. In Scotland you go to each away ground twice a season, so Hibee fans may have been to Motherwell away 40 times in 20 years, boring as hell. They may have been to only 20-30 different grounds in over 20 years. If they had spent it in the champiosnhip/div 1 they probably would have got 60 different grounds, not including cup games.

I also think that they should start by making ths Carling/Cis cup a British or Anglo-Scottish cup for a start, see how that gets on. It might raise it's profile a bit also. Would it be a mickey-moose cup then?
		
Click to expand...

It would only be called a mickey-moose cup when Liverpool win it, not when Chelski, Utd etc win ;-)


----------



## thecraw (May 9, 2012)

jpenno said:



			It would only be called a mickey-moose cup when Liverpool win it, not when Chelski, Utd etc win ;-)
		
Click to expand...


Liverpool and Celtic fans unite in the biggest chip on the shoulder challenge!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Liverpool and Celtic fans unite in the biggest chip on the shoulder challenge!
		
Click to expand...

If they bring the deep-fried mars bars, we'll bring the chips. 

I doubt they'd like king eddies though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2012)

Whyte is supposed to have sold his shares to a London Based company.
I hope he wires the money srtaight on to Ticketus.


----------



## Val (May 10, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Whyte is supposed to have sold his shares to a London Based company.
I hope he wires the money srtaight on to Ticketus.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, all Â£1 of it.


----------



## chris661 (May 10, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Whyte is supposed to have sold his shares to a London Based company.
I hope he wires the money srtaight on to Ticketus.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2012)

They are suing his butt for Â£27M.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 10, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They are suing his butt for Â£27M.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was acting on behalf of Rangers when he did this he is the figurehead of Rangers and so Ticketus must look at Rangers not Whyte.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2012)

He is only a shareholder now.
He can sell his shares to whoever he choses.
Not sure if this story is true, so wait for confirmation.


----------



## CMAC (May 10, 2012)

Rangers have been offered a place in the EPL, but today turned it down. A spokesman for Rangers said "We don't do Woking away"















credit to twatter for that one!:rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2012)

Pure Deid Brilliant 	 		:lol:


----------



## chris661 (May 10, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They are suing his butt for Â£27M.
		
Click to expand...

So why would he give the money he receives to ticketus?  He will let it go to court


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2012)

As I said I am not sure if this is true.


----------



## chris661 (May 10, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As I said I am not sure if this is true.
		
Click to expand...

Even if it is true why would he give them them any money?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2012)

...........because they are suing his butt off [Yawn]


----------



## chris661 (May 10, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			...........because they are suing his butt off [Yawn]
		
Click to expand...

[yawn] is he guilty of anything yet? your argument is garbage


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2012)

Why?.....no that's a cheap shot.

Seemingly Whyte gave personal guarantees to Ticketus.
So he needs to pay them back the Â£27m to avoid the case.

As I keep on saying there is no authority to this, just some loose tongues in the city probably.


----------



## chris661 (May 10, 2012)

Well going by your logic that he is being sued but is yet not guilty of anything he should give money back, so does that mean that if you get charged with a crime don't bother with court and just head straight to "the big hoose?" (see what I done there?)

That is why your argument is garbage.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2012)

Charged, crime.
It is a civil case.


----------



## chris661 (May 10, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Charged, crime.
It is a civil case.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? It makes no difference. I tell you what, someone sets up a case to sue you for Â£25,000 do you blindly hand over money or wait until it goes to court?


----------



## Grumps (May 10, 2012)

Dodger said:



			The writing is on the wall now,I doubt the news could be any worse for the Huns if they were all told to go out and buy a bar of soap...
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 11, 2012)

It was not just loose talk then.

CVA is the only way out now, that is why Whyte's worthless shares were so valuable.

No group are interested in Rangers assets as they do not cover the debt.
It is only the football business that will save them now. With the SFA sanctions in place that is a real long term punt, 5 years @ Â£6-10m a year before they are anywhere near solvent.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 11, 2012)

Especially the clubs still owed money.



SS2 said:



			Duff and Phelps couldn't get laid at a nymphomaniacs' convention in a bed showroom next to a free brewery. Seriously, these guys take Â£6,000 a day in fees for almost 3 months now and the feckin' Chuckle Brothers could have done a better job.

What happens now is anyone's guess. Probably lots of arguing and fees being paid to administrators, lawyers, QCs, accountants, agents.... A sad time for the whole of Scottish football.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Chrimbo (May 13, 2012)

Latest news .............

Rangers being taken over by a consortium led by former Sheffield United chief executive Charles Green http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18049325

&

Craig Whyte is being sued by Ticketus http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18042905


----------



## 2004Champ (May 13, 2012)

I hope they go into liquidation and cease to exist - leaving behind a legacy of bigotry and cheating.

They should be stripped of all the silverware they have cheated their way to over the years, and if they re-emerge as a new club, should start in Division 3.

Their history should read - Founded 2012.Trophies won - 0.


----------



## Dodger (May 13, 2012)

Chrimbo said:



			Latest news .............

Rangers being taken over by a consortium led by former Sheffield United chief executive Charles Green http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18049325

&

Craig Whyte is being sued by Ticketus http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18042905

Click to expand...

Nothing has been bought yet,a period of due diligence will now happen and don't be surprised if liquidation still happens.


----------



## chris661 (May 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Nothing has been bought yet,a period of due diligence will now happen and don't be surprised if liquidation still happens.
		
Click to expand...

I would be surprised if liquidation DOESN'T happen to be honest.........


----------



## Dodger (May 13, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I would be surprised if liquidation DOESN'T happen to be honest.........
		
Click to expand...

I am just catching up after a few days away and Rangers and Green and Whyte has a certain ring to it.:whoo:

Green and Whyte are in cahoots along with D&P.All the while TBK were sniffing around apparently Green,who has previous dealings in cahoots with Whyte,has been going thro the books and surprise surprise Whyte is ready to sign over for nothing!

The CVA will be proposed and and refused as it will be more sensible to flog the asset/s.Expect liquidation to happen and Whyte to be a very very happy man as his game has been seen thro to a winning end.


----------



## thecraw (May 13, 2012)

Very interesting times ahead in Scottish Fitbaw.

Should be a very interesting couple of months ahead, need to make sure that I've got a plentiful supply of popcorn.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 13, 2012)

Rangers woe indeed, On the other side of the city the wee man and myself had a great time at Paradise having a Title Party to celebrate.


----------



## chris661 (May 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Very interesting times ahead in Scottish Fitbaw.

Should be a very interesting couple of months ahead, need to make sure that I've got a plentiful supply of popcorn.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is they don't have a couple of months. The league need the teams finalised for the 4th of June for the fixtures to be published so in essence they have 2 weeks for a cva to be agreed  the law says creditors have 28 days!! Liquidation is IMO inevitable.


----------



## BROOKIE (May 14, 2012)

the spl ,its a bit like Andrew Murray being British number one in Tennis,who's next,who cares..


----------



## Andy (May 14, 2012)

Who deleted my post?


----------



## chris661 (May 14, 2012)

Andy said:



			Who deleted my post?
		
Click to expand...

I did.


----------



## Andy (May 14, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I did.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you might have Chris. Can I ask why or is it only allowed to have a dig at the bears on this forum?


----------



## thecraw (May 14, 2012)

Andy said:



			I thought you might have Chris. Can I ask why or is it only allowed to have a dig at the bears on this forum?
		
Click to expand...


Meeeeaaoooooooooooooooooowl.


----------



## chris661 (May 14, 2012)

Andy said:



			I thought you might have Chris. Can I ask why or is it only allowed to have a dig at the bears on this forum?
		
Click to expand...

You can and IMO that was not necessary or particularly tasteful.


----------



## Dodger (May 14, 2012)

chris661 said:



			You can and IMO that was not necessary or particularly tasteful.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what he said but go easy Chris,they are hurting badly.Poor souls.:rofl::whoo:


----------



## Andy (May 14, 2012)

chris661 said:



			You can and IMO that was not necessary or particularly tasteful.
		
Click to expand...

Was John's slur necessary? Obviously since it wasn't deleted.

I bet it wasnt tasteful at the time for you know who but you cant change history.

We might be skint but we have a clear conscious.


----------



## chris661 (May 14, 2012)

Andy said:



			Was John's slur necessary? Obviously since it wasn't deleted.

I bet it wasnt tasteful at the time for you know who but you cant change history.

We might be skint but we have a clear conscious.
		
Click to expand...

By John I am assuming you mean 2004champ?  Forgive me for not knowing everyones names. Have Rangers not been fined for sectarian chanting and been found guilty by the SFA for cheating which only match fixing was deemed to be worse? Must have misheard the radio on that one.

Yes Andy, child abuse is a great thing to use to score points isn't it? I don't know you and frankly if you are resorting to using child abuse as a cheap way to score points then I don't think I want to know you all that well either if that is your mentality. Just dropped way down in my estimation I am afraid.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 14, 2012)

Didnt see the post but sounds like you were on the ball & did the right thing Chris , im not or dont wana be a mod but maybe its time to lock & leave this thread .. anyone  DISagree


----------



## Mungoscorner (May 14, 2012)

"No Bloodstained Poppy On Our Hoops" ?
Aye,thats the height of good taste.


----------



## Val (May 14, 2012)

It's getting a bit silly guys, best lock this thread Chris


----------

